# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  Строим Бе-12.

## MAX

Начну доделывать свой долгострой. Начиналось все почти три года назад. Потом вдохновение пропало  вот теперь, чувствую, что смогу доделать этот аппарат.
Основная часть сделана. Осталось мелочевка и покраска. Сразу хочу оговориться, что этот блог никакой не пиар в свете проходящего на ДиШе конкурса. Модель сложная и мне понадобится "помощь зала". Успею или нет до окончания конкурса - неизвестно. Хотелось бы все сделать хорошо.

Хочу показать, что было уже сделано.
Первое кабина.

----------


## MAX

Дальше, с помощью прозрачной смолы и скоча сделал мелкие иллюминаторы.

----------


## MAX

Затем собрал фюзеляж.

----------


## MAX

Кабины экипажа закрыл вакуумными фонарями.

----------


## Kasatka

Отличная работа! как обычно =)

----------


## MAX

Последнее, что я сделал три года назад, так это приклеил крыло и оперение. Консоли приклеены на смолу на четыре стальных штыря. За прошедшее время ничего не провисло и не покоробилось.


На сегодняшний день начал работу над моделью с того, что "вылизываю" все поверхности. Восстанавливаю раскрой, подшпаклевываю мелкие раковины.

----------


## Kasatka

а кто производитель модели? смола?

----------


## MAX

Теперь вопрос такой. В принципе, я выбрал будущий вариант окраски своей модели. Вот несколько фото. Автор бывает на этом сайте. Большая просьба - нельзя ли воспользоваться оригинальными фото (полного размера)? Вышлите, пожалуйста на мыло (maxgum@rambler.ru). Гарантирую Ваше авторство и не использование фото кроме как для постройки модели. Есть ли еще фото этого борта (№28)? Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Д.Срибный

"Иногда они возвращаются"! )))
Классно! С удовольствием посмотрим на процесс!

----------


## MAX

> а кто производитель модели? смола?


Это чешская фирма RVHP. Полностью смола. Жуть! Но на правду очень похоже. Все аккуратно (достаточно) и точно. Весит только много. :Smile: 
http://www.hannants.co.uk/search/?FULL=RVHP7122

----------


## MAX

Сегодня окончательно приклеил шайбы килей и поплавки. Вот, что имеется на сегодняшний вечер.

----------


## Helix

МАХ, а вы пробывали избавиться от "линзоватости" при заливке иллюминаторов. И еще, как себя ведет прозрачная смола, п.к. у меня она даже при полном застывании имеет какое-то резиновое состояние, т.е. не как камень. Хотя я и пробывал замешивать с большим кол. отвердителя.

----------


## Helix

Я так думаю прийдется паять шасси из металла, п.к. вес смоляной модели приличный. Вот очередная проблемка будет. :(

----------


## MAX

От линзы не избавиться, к сожалению. Толщина корок достаточно большая и это ведет к линзе. Хорошо, что иллюминаторы мелкие и этого практически не видно. 
Смола нормально затвердела. Никаких нареканий. Правда, и сохнет она у меня почти три года. :Biggrin: 
Шасси у Бе-12 как раз из металла. Только не стальные, а отлиты из белого металла. Мягковатые немного, но думаю, что если заменить пару подкосов на самодельные (стальные), то все будет стоять нормально. По ходу разберемся.
Там по мимо шасси всплыл один неприятный момент. Оказались не совсем верными нижние зализы крыла. В понедельник буду пробовать это дело поправить.

----------


## MAX

Потихонечку процесс движется. По фото и чертежам сделал накладные панели, лючки и зализы. Из смолы будут отлиты маленькие "карманы", коих по всему фюзеляжу порядка 10 шт. (но их покажу позже, когда будут готовы) Из проволоки сделал несколько поручней на фюзеляже. Ну и не удержался - начал расклепывать потихонечку. Попробовал как будет получаться на консоли. Чувствую, процесс затянется. :Wink:

----------


## vomit airways

> Модель сложная и мне понадобится "помощь зала".


К сожалению, модель надо было править и, естесственно, до сборки... :Frown: 
Как понимаю, используются чертежи Лубнина или Сальникова (с трогательным клепом по линиям стрингеров и шпангоутов). Оба чертежа косячные, но если у Сальникова можно списать на древность, то у Лубнина - просто не грамотные.
Если же создание полной копии целью автора не является, то сама сборка, бесспорно на "5+"! :Smile: 

Живая верхняя плоскось... :Biggrin:

----------


## MAX

Спасибо.
Тут такая штука. В реале клепка конечно потайная и ее почти не видно. С этим ни кто не спорит. Все, что накатано у меня будет еще заполировываться. От исходника, по задумке, должно почти ничего не остаться. Я расчитываю получить тут эффект лишь слегка угадываемой клепеки. Надеюсь, что получится.
А Сальников Андрей, кстати, принимает активное участие в постройки модели. И советом, и очень ценными фото. :Wink:

----------


## vomit airways

> Тут такая штука. В реале клепка конечно потайная и ее почти не видно.


MAX, мне как раз кажетется, что клепка очень даже выделяется на реальной машине и, даже, та, что впотай! На фото крыла просто такой ракурс и свет, что не видно.
Посмотри, как на этой фотке клепка "гуляет"!
Что уж говорить о корме, где сплошная "чечевица"...

----------


## MAX

Так это хорошо или плохо, что я начал его клепать? :Biggrin:  Конечно, не получится его расклепать в точности с прототипом. Но дать хотябы представление о том, что он клепаный, наверняка получится. 
Постараюсь близко к оригиналу (фоток достаточно), но то что многие моменты не получаться чисто технологически, это понятно. Например, не получится сделать клепанный шов в три ряда заклепок (есть там такие) - такое место будет смотреться как каша. А в два ряда может и ничего будет. Упрощения в этом масштабе, к сожалению неизбежны.
Спасибо за фотки. Буду признателен за возможность обратиться к Вам за помощью, в случае необходимости.

----------


## MAX

Два дня клепал крыло и еще осталось. Отложил клепку и, всетаки, исправил (по мере сил и возможностей) нижние зализы крыла. Теперь надо вышкурить и обклеить фольгой. Пока выглядят так.

----------


## KAJUK

[QUOTE=MAX;34026]Так это хорошо или плохо, что я начал его клепать? :Biggrin:  Конечно, не получится его расклепать в точности с прототипом. Но дать хотябы представление о том, что он клепаный, наверняка получится. 
Постараюсь близко к оригиналу (фоток достаточно), но то что многие моменты не получаться чисто технологически, это понятно. Например, не получится сделать клепанный шов в три ряда заклепок (есть там такие) - такое место будет смотреться как каша. А в два ряда может и ничего будет. Упрощения в этом масштабе, к сожалению неизбежны.

Приветствую!
Согласен с вышесказанным на 100%!
Хорошо,что вернулся к этому проекту-думаю,будет очередным шедевром!
Да и самоль красивый!Удачи!
А.К.

----------


## MAX

Спасибо за поддержку.
Продолжаю. Переделка нижних зализов крыла пока привела к такому результату. Форма зализов подправлена накладками из пластика и зашпаклевана "Супер Моментом". Все вышкурено и обклеено самоклеящейся фольгой.

----------


## Mishel2007

Как всегда здорово :Biggrin:

----------


## MAX

Спасибо!
Зализы доделал и отложил, пока, планер в сторонку. Буквально за час сделал пилон - контейнер для маркерных бомб. Повешивается под левую консоль.

----------


## Jean-Philippe

An other masterpiece from MAX is expected...  :Smile: 
 :Wink:

----------


## MAX

> An other masterpiece from MAX is expected...


Very much for it I hope. Thanks! :Rolleyes:

----------


## Jean-Philippe

> Very much for it I hope. Thanks!


But the Be-10 from helix is amazing too...  :Wink:

----------


## MAX

Yes, it is very interesting model. I watch with interest.

----------


## MAX

Пока занялся мелкими деталями. Переделал колеса. Колеса в комплекте верные по размерам и диску, но абсолютно не верные по рисунку протектора. С оригинальных колес были сняты копии (спасибо фирме "РусАир"), спилена покрышка и на ее место установлена покрышка с колеса Р-38 (1/48) от фирмы "Экипаж" с правильным протектором "в сеточку". На фото как было и как стало.
В чертежах из "АиВ" по которым, судя по всему, делалась модель, есть некоторые упущения. Например, не хватает вот таких маленьких "карманов" как на втором фото. Я сделал один такой карман из тонкого пластика и размножил его в смоле (спасибо фирме "РусАир"  :Wink: ). Вот, что получилось. Осталось только их приклеить на свои места.

----------


## MAX

И так, еще один фотоотчет по проделанной работе за последние дни.
Продолжаются клепальные работы. Осталось проклепать оперение, спину, поплавки и чуть-чуть носовую часть. Сделал еще всевозможных накладных элементов и недостающие воздухозаборники.
В общем, работа продолжается.
В скором времени понадобятся фотографии ниш шасси (у меня есть, конечно, но хотелось бы поподробней). Интересует распределительный "паук" гидравлики на стенке ниши и сама проводка магистралей по нише. Может есть у кого?
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## MAX

И еще пара фото.

----------


## Pasha S

Приветсвую, Максим. Вот такие материалы по нишам есть. Надеюсь, пригодятся (фотки не жал, так что аккуратно - каждая по метру с копейками)

----------


## Pasha S

и еще чуточка

----------


## MAX

Спасибо большое. Очень полезные картинки.

----------


## Pasha S

Всегда пожалуйста! Есл б сказали несколько недель назад - обснял бы его куда только допрыгнул бы, теперь в тот музей по самым радужным подсчетам не раньше, чем через 2 недели попаду

----------


## Nazar

Макс привет , то-же внесу свою маленькую лепту , раньше не получалось , извини
Если что по нему надо , спрашивай.

----------


## Nazar

Кстати , не великоваты крепления на гребне?

----------


## MAX

Володя, спасибо! Все пригодится.
Крепления, конечно, великоваты. Но ты же понимаешь, если все делать в масштабе, то половину будет не видно, а другая половина будет незаметна. :Wink:  А здесь еще и пластик контрастный. Это полистирол толщиной 0,18мм. Почти фольга. А размер специально чуть больше.
А у тебя верхней части хвостовой ниши нет, случайно? Потолка, так сказать.

----------


## Nazar

> А у тебя верхней части хвостовой ниши нет, случайно? Потолка, так сказать.


Та фото которую я вывесил , вроде самая информативная из того что есть.

----------


## MAX

Продолжаю клепальные работы. :Cool:  Проклепал днище, носовую часть и начал оперение (пока только одну шайбу). Вот, что получается.

По ходу возникают вопросы. У кого, что есть по "спине" Бе-12? Особенно интересуют виды сверху на оперение и центроплан. 
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Owl

Вот может пригодятся...

----------


## MAX

Вы еще спрашивайте! Конечно пригодится. Огромное спасибо. :Wink: 
А какие замечательные следы на люке!

----------


## Owl

> А какие замечательные следы на люке!


Неужели тоже делать будешь?! ))

----------


## MAX

> Неужели тоже делать будешь?! ))


Если бы делал диораму, то наверняка бы сделал. Но на диораму, боюсь сил уже не хватит. :Wink:

----------


## Д.Срибный

Если уж делать диораму - то по фотографии от Назара! :)

Катастрофы,аварии,проишествия...

----------


## MAX

Это слишком пессимистично. :Frown:  А вот с веселым техником на центроплане - это оптимистично. "Танки грязи не боятся!" Что-то типа этого. :Biggrin:

----------


## Д.Срибный

Ну, экипаж же спасся :) Зато какой простор для творчества! :)

----------


## Owl

Катастрофы,аварии,проишествия...

А если делать диараму по средней фотке, то можно сэкономить полсамолета на вторую диараму..  :Biggrin:

----------


## MAX

Самое главное в расклепывании моделей - это вовремя остановиться. :Wink:  Все! Вроде,с клепкой покончил. Теперь надо браться за мелочевку (тяги, антенны) и ниши шасси.

----------


## Pasha S

Максим, а на задних комках крыльев и выхлопе правого движка неуж-то сколы смолы?

----------


## MAX

Были сколы. На выхлопе в особенности. Там заделано Супер Моментом и отполировано. Поэтому кажеться, что там дырка. Она полупрозрачная просто.

----------


## kbv

Отличная работа МАХ! А впрочем, чего ещё от Вас можно ожидать. :Smile:  Я на соседнем сайте оценил по максимуму. :Biggrin:  Ждал продолжения этой работы ещё с тех пор как она была отложена. 
Спасибо за то что делитесь с нами своим мастерством. Ваше творчество вдохновляет многих моделистов. И это не пустые слова-это факт!!! 
С Уважением, Богдан.

----------


## MAX

Спасибо за поддержку.
Продолжаю "ковыряния". За два часа сделал вот такую антеннку, которая расположена перед кабиной пилотов. (кстати, а что это за антенна?) В наборе дана только "нога" антенны. Все остальное - медь и стальная проволока 0,2мм.
Теперь надо делать все остальные антенны (желательно из меди и стали). У кого какие есть фотографии антенн Бе-12. У меня, конечно, есть, но боюсь пропустить или сделать лишнюю. :Wink:

----------


## MAX

Продолжая тему антенн, сделал штырьевые антенны. Вроде все, которые усмотрел на прототипе. Все из медной проволоки.

----------


## Kasatka

привет! красота! плющил проволоку?

----------


## MAX

Сергей, привет!
Да, плющил, потом точил. А как еще по другому? Старый, проверенный способ. :Wink:  Только долго и муторно.
А вот еще немного "мелкоты". Три часа модельного времени и пяток швартовочных кнехт готовы. Тоже самое - медная проволока. Сначала плющим, потом точим. Размер поперечин меньше 2мм.

----------


## MAX

А вот, что получается с нишами шасси в первом приближении. Пока только одна ниша. Надо еще подровнять проволочку и делать вторую нишу.

----------


## MAX

Очередная неделя заканчивается. Сделал всю видимую мелочевку. Остались буквально несколько мелких деталюшек, но они приклеиваются после покраски. В принципе, все готово к покраске. Этим я и намерен заняться уже на следующей неделе. 
Вот несколько фото модели перед покраской

----------


## MAX

Крупные планы.

----------


## Kasatka

Макс, получается как всегда отлично
завидую количеству времени, которое ты можешь выделить на постройку моделей...=)

----------


## Pit

Здорово! Ниши шасси понравились.

----------


## Pasha S

Максим, а поделитесь секретом, как посадочную фару делали?

----------


## MAX

Коллеги, спасибо!
Фары от "Эльфа". Просто высверлил в крыле (оно же цельнолитое) отверстия по диаметру фар и глубиной в размер, и вставил фары. Теперь их надо закрыть капелькой Стопколлора и после покраски поставить стеклышки.

----------


## MAX

Началась покраска. Не спеша и вдумчиво. :Wink:  Начал с белых радиопрозрачных деталей. Пока так. Жду пока высохнет.

----------


## kbv

Доброго времени суток МАХ!
А Вы не грунтуете модель?

----------


## vomit airways

> В чертежах из "АиВ" по которым, судя по всему, делалась модель, есть некоторые упущения. Например, не хватает вот таких маленьких "карманов" как на втором фото. Я сделал один такой карман из тонкого пластика и размножил его в смоле (спасибо фирме "РусАир" ). Вот, что получилось. Осталось только их приклеить на свои места.


Упущения, как раз по "карманам", на чертежах из "АИФ" нет. Упущения там, к слову, гораздо серьезнее и по геометрии...
Возможно я ошибаюсь, но есть версия, что карманы - чисто музейная фишка. Закрывают отверстия для вентиляции планера от стока воды на экспонатах вне ангаров. Ваши фото музейные? Проверьте пока не покрасили модель. 
Если не разберетесь сами, могу влезть в схему отверстий для слива из техописания и ремонтные книги и выяснить точно.

----------


## vomit airways

На фото серийный Бе-12 заводской - 8601002, т.е. чистый противолодочник.
"Карманов", как видите, нет.

----------


## MAX

Спасибо. С карманами уже разобрался. Они были на машинах первых серий (на монинской машине, как раз). Я их вовремя не приклеил. Так. что этот вопрос снят. Еще раз спасибо за подсказки.
Модели, конечно, грунтую (а сначала обезжириваю медицинским спиртом). Авиационным грунтом ФЛ-086. Этот грунт ядовито-желтого цвета. Да еще разбавлен под аэр. Так, что его на желтой смоле модели и не видно.

----------


## MAX

Продолжаю покраску.
Белая краска высохла, можно маскировать. Как обычно - тамиевский скоч и стопколлор.

----------


## MAX

Выбранный, в качестве прототипа модели, борт №28 перекрашивался. Поэтому, ниши шасси у него другого цвета чем сам самолет. Я так подозреваю, что остался первоночальный "родной" заводской цвет - серо-зеленый.
Покрасил ниши. Теперь надо ждать пока высохнет и маскировать их. Потом можно будет приступать к основной покраске.

----------


## Nazar

Убиваешь ты меня Макс на корню , ну почему его нет в 48м ? , в 72м делать боюсь , ибо потом за ним потянется весь Амодел и прощай палуба, но если серьезно , о Ил-38 задумываюсь не по детски.

----------


## MAX

Володя, спасибо. Ил-38 - шикарный аппарат. Моделисту там есть где развернуться. Мне тоже нравится, но ставить некуда. :Frown:  
Продолжаю подготовку к покраске. Ниши шасси подсохли. Закрыл их поролоном и коллорстопом.
Пока сохнет быстренько сварганил небольшой ложемент под модель. Очень помог вот такой копир (фото 3). Все сделано из потолочной плитки (пенопласт) на строительном клее.

----------


## vomit airways

Вперед на флот! :Biggrin:

----------


## MAX

> Вперед на флот!


 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  

Стопколлор высох. Можно сделать небольшой предшейдинг. Сначала все грунтуется, а потом черной краской по линиям расшивки и по заклепочным швам.
Что, страшно? :Wink:  Может, так оставить?

----------


## Kasatka

страшно =) так оставлять не надо! =)

----------


## MAX

Немного напрягся и за утро покрасил. Все покрашено нитрой в четыре серых цвета. Теперь надо ждать пока высохнет, убрать пылинки и можно переводить звезды.

----------


## MAX

Если покраска "поперла", то остановиться бывает трудно. :Biggrin:  Не удержался, решил надуть номера. За трафареты номеров отдельное спасибо фирме "Бегемот" (за индивидуальный подход к клиенту :Wink: ). Трафареты нарезаны на плоттере на самоклейке. Легли нормально. Дело за малым - подождать пока высохнет белая краска и надуть желтую. Но, это уже точно завтра.

----------


## MAX

Ну и вот, что получилось в итоге.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

> ну почему его нет в 48м ? ,


Да уж... остается смотреть замечательную "Чайку " Максима - смотриться как раз "на 48!"!!! :Wink:  Ну не может так выглядеть моделька в 72-м!

----------


## MAX

Спасибо!
Как обещал, сегодня удалось покрасить номер желтой краской. Процесс с трафаретами повторяется и наносится желтая краска. Теперь жду пока подсохнет.
Кстати, колличество фото модели в процессе, перевалило за сотню. Будем продолжать? :Wink:

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Кстати, колличество фото модели в процессе, перевалило за сотню. Будем продолжать?


А как же! Всенепременно :)

----------


## MAX

Дмитрий, спасибо!
Тогда продолжим. Не затягивая - снял маски. Вот что получилось.
Можете не верить, но это мой первый опыт нанесения номеров через трафареты. Нет, мелкие разные трафаретки я делал, конечно, но такие крупные первый раз. Помоему, получилось. :Biggrin:

----------


## Kasatka

получилось просто отлично! =)

----------


## Котков Андрей

Получилось великолепно, я был уверен в тебе, Максим что все у тебя получится.

----------


## MAX

Андрей, спасибо! 90%, это твоя заслуга. :Wink: 
Сегодня наложил еще один "фильтр" - жидкая светло-серая краска (нитра). В общем, получилось пять оттенков серого (не считая черного предшейдинга). Получился вот такой "пегий" самолет. 
Теперь можно покрасить красным триммеры, поручни и кнехты. Потом можно будет переводить звезды и прочие декали. Ну и торировкой пигментами все это дело выравнивать. Но все это будет уже в будующем году.
Коллеги, примите мои поздравления! С наступающим!

----------


## Kasatka

красивый аппарат получается! ершистый =)

----------


## Kasatka

Макс, скажи, копир, который ты использовал (STABA), где приобрел?

----------


## MAX

Сергей, привет! С наступающим!
Копир я взял в займы у НеОмеги, на время. А он, в свою очередь, купил его в Англии, на выставке. Так, что к тебе ближе получается. :Biggrin:

----------


## Kasatka

Надо будет глянуть где тут такое добро продается..
фотку твою позаимствую для вопроса =)

----------


## Барс

> Надо будет глянуть где тут такое добро продается..
> фотку твою позаимствую для вопроса =)


Micro-Mark.Не совсем у вас, но это мелочь.
http://www.ares-server.com/Ares/Ares...oduct&ID=14412

----------


## Kasatka

да нашел и у нас =) стоит копейки.. =) полезная штуковина порой...

----------


## KAJUK

> Андрей, спасибо! 90%, это твоя заслуга.
> Сегодня наложил еще один "фильтр" - жидкая светло-серая краска (нитра). В общем, получилось пять оттенков серого (не считая черного предшейдинга). Получился вот такой "пегий" самолет. 
> Теперь можно покрасить красным триммеры, поручни и кнехты. Потом можно будет переводить звезды и прочие декали. Ну и торировкой пигментами все это дело выравнивать. Но все это будет уже в будующем году.
> Коллеги, примите мои поздравления! С наступающим!


Малаца!!!!С новым Годом,успехов!!!
А.К.

----------


## MAX

Коллеги! Всех с прошедшими!
Наконец-то праздники заканчиваются и можно приступать к дальнейшей приятной работе. :Wink: 
К сожалению, за праздники сделал не много. Перевел основные декали. Накрасил недостающие элементы. Вот как все выглядит на сегодняшний день.

----------


## MAX

И еще немного фото.

----------


## Nazar

Макс , все супер . Только обязательно приглуши красный , а то он аж глаз режет :Smile:

----------


## Kasatka

все кайф, только жутко не масштабно получились силовые крепежи на "крыльях" на носу. Жуткий косяк, если честно. Бросается в глаза. Я уверен, ты сам видишь.
надо было просто фольгу клеить.. ее почти не видно.

----------


## MAX

Спасибо.
Все предыдущие фото, это без фильтров и тонировки. Сегодня только все это закрепил лаком. Все будет - и звезды приглушатся, и уголки крепления брызгоотражателей будут не так смотреться. Поверьте. :Biggrin: 
Пока сохнет, понемногу перехожу к шасси. Все подкосы и стойки шасси сделаны из белого металла и выглядят вполне обнадеживающе. А цилиндры уборки - выпуска (на которые опирается вся пирамида шасси) чехи сделали смоляной. Вот их-то я и решил сделать из стальных трубочек.

----------


## MAX

А вот и стойка шасси. Пока одна и без мелких деталей. Все склеил на "Супер моменте". Пока держится.  :Wink:  Судя по фото, вполне похоже, но не хватает гидравлики, хомутов и прочей мелочи. Будем делать потихоньку.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> А вот и стойка шасси. Пока одна и без мелких деталей. Все склеил на "Супер моменте". Пока держится.  Судя по фото, вполне похоже, но не хватает гидравлики, хомутов и прочей мелочи. Будем делать потихоньку.


Стойки выглядят просто отлично! Но будут ли держаться на клею? Модель-то тяжелая. Может лучше спаять было бы?

----------


## MAX

Должно держаться. Не может не держаться. :Wink: 
На фотосессию хватит, а там я под него ложементик сделаю, аккуратненький.  :Biggrin:

----------


## MAX

Пмрамида стойки шасси в предыдущем посте, это только начало. На самом деле на стойках не хватает очень много детелей. Кронштейны, шлиц-шарниры, мелкие тяги, хомуты и шланги. Пришлось все это дело делать. Все из подручных материалов - пластик, медная проволока, фольга - самоклейка. Вот так, приблизительно, будут выглядеть стойки шасси. Сегодня сил хватило только на одну стойку.

----------


## Камчадал

У Вас все здорово получается! Возвращаясь к пройденному. Скажите по-подробнее как Вы боролись со сколами смолы на кромках крыльев и т.д.? Кромки очень тонкие и хрупкие, шпаклевать их не удобно. Вы их укрепляли чем-то?
Да, вакуумформованные фонари как отделяли от листа, чтобы небыло трещин? 
Какой клей использовали для крепления мелких деталей? Суперклей?

----------


## MAX

Приветствую! Спасибо на добром слове.
Со сколами (а их почти небыло) боролся циакрином с содой. Затем шлифовка. Было немного раковин, которые образовывалисьот мелких внутренних пузырьков при вышкуривании поверхностей. Метод борьбы тот же. Для вышкуривания протяженных поверхностей приобретьте маникюрную шлифовалку. Это такая плоская палочка с мелкой шкуркой с двух сторон для маникюра ногтей. Продаются в любом ларьке с женскими прибамбасами. :Biggrin:  Очень полезная и удобная вещица.
Вакуумные фонари отделял микропилкой. Потом шкурил торец той же палочкой для маникюра.
У меня весь самолет склеен "Супер Моментом" (циакрин) :Wink: . Нет, консоли приклеены на смолу (американская пятиминутка). По другому с смоляными моделями никак не получится. Другой клей если и склеивает, то не держит.

----------


## Камчадал

Спасибо, соду добавляли как наполнитель? А если тальк какой-нибудь?
Сколов немного, но "две блохи проскочили".

----------


## MAX

Сода, как бы, не совсем наполнитель. Скорее катализатор и отвердитель. Тальк так на циакрин не подействует, наверное. :Eek:

----------


## Pasha S

Максим, стойка грандиозная! Только я упустил момент, она (сама стойка), похоже, из "белого метала"? Это родная, или самопал?

----------


## MAX

Стойки из белого металла из комплекта набора. По схеме правильные, но грубоватые. Пришлось их облагораживать.

----------


## RUSAVIA

МАХ, будьте осторожны со стойками. Белый металл очень пластичный и сильно реагирует на изменение температуры. Один мой знакомый собрал вакушный FW-190, очень хорошая машина получилась, но(!) поставил на подоконник и через два часа от солнечного тепла попросту РАЗЪЕХАЛИСЬ стойки шасси из белого металла. Я недавно закончил Мираж 2000 от МАВИ, там тоже стойки из белого металла, но пока проблем не было.

----------


## MAX

Спасибо!
Про стойки я в курсе. Из за этого я и сделал стальной цилиндр уборки - выпуска. Пожесче будет. Это раз. А потом, обязательно сделаю под модель аккуратненький ложемент из оргстекла.

----------


## Pasha S

Спасибо, понял. В качестве придиризма (или легкой критики :Wink: ) не лучше ли сейчас, пока не поздно, створку заменить на более тонкую? К примеру, из жести. Уж слишком родная смоляная бронебойной кажется.

----------


## MAX

Со створкой все правильно. Она такая и есть на самом деле. Только в модели она чуть-чуть упрощенная - нет в ней одного выреза. Но если об этом не знать, то незаметно. :Smile:

----------


## MAX

А вот и вторая стойка. Теперь буду делать хвостовую опору. Там немного попроще, но гидравлика тоже присутствует.

----------


## А-Макетчик

> Как понимаю, используются чертежи Лубнина или Сальникова (с трогательным клепом по линиям стрингеров и шпангоутов). Оба чертежа косячные, но если у Сальникова можно списать на древность, то у Лубнина - просто не грамотные.


А можно поподробнее об косяках в чертежах? Очень интересно

----------


## MAX

> А можно поподробнее об косяках в чертежах? Очень интересно


Ага! Вот и А-Модел подтянулся. :Smile: Рад здесь видеть. 
Основной "косяк" чертежей из АиВ (А. Сальников), это нижний зализ крыла и фюзеляжа. Андрей его неверно изобразил. Но фотографий этого места, на сегодняшний день, много. Разобраться не сложно. Клепка на том же чертеже несколько упрощенная. Еще расшивка - показано все верно, но вот, что она в районе ватерлинии практически вся замазана герметиком, этого нет на чертежах (впрочем, это понятно). По обводам что-то особого не нашел. Все выглядит весьма пристойно.
Надеюсь, А -Модел не выпустит модель Бе-12 раньше чем я закончу свою? :Biggrin: 
А как там А-40 поживает?

----------


## А-Макетчик

Да я эту тему давно наблюдаю, просто глюки какие то с регистрацией на форуме были.Вы очень хорошо всё делаете.А как интересно,производителю поступать в случае с расшивкой ниже ватерлинии? Делать -  действительно не очень копийно, НЕ сделать - тут же ткнут носом -"почему нет расшивки"?Это я не потому спрашиваю, что мы Бе-12 готовим (в планах, по крайней мере пока, его нет) просто надо ж быть наготове, вдруг Гросс Босс грохнет кулаком по столу и скажет- "делаем"!

----------


## MAX

Тогдане показывайте Боссу мой самолет (пока). А то как увидит и сразу грохнет кулаком. :Biggrin:  А мне конкуренты пока не нужны. :Cool:

----------


## Д.Срибный

Кстати, нормальный пластиковый кит Бе-12 давно хотелось бы )))))

----------


## А-Макетчик

Ну дык, поживём-увидим (в смысле, как кризис пойдёт, будет ли до моделей).

----------


## MAX

С вашего позволения, я продолжу.
Пришло время смывки и тонировки. Специально под это дело купил МИГ-овскую смывку. Предварительно попробовал "на кошках". Результатом остался доволен. Продукт качественный. Пигмент мелкий, без комочков. Стирается влажной салфеткой. Взял смывки двух цветов - нейтрального и темного. Поскольку капоты и хвост Бе-12 сильно закопчены, то тут использовал темную смывку. Дальше буду использовать серую.

----------


## Kasatka

=) Жестко ты с хвостом..

----------


## MAX

> =) Жестко ты с хвостом..


 :Biggrin: 
В принципе, можно и не оттирать. Они (хвосты эти) почти такие же чумазые. Но уже почти все оттер. Теперь надо вторую консоль мазать и пигментами потом аккуратненько подмазывать.

----------


## kbv

MAX, а расскажите пожалуйста о технологии работы с этими материалами. :Confused:

----------


## MAX

> MAX, а расскажите пожалуйста о технологии работы с этими материалами.


Все просто. В банках находится сильно разведенная краска. Очень жидкая. Сначала надо сильно встряхнуть (перемешать). Потом кистью наносится в нужное место (расшивка, углубления и т.п.). Сохнет часа 3-4. Затем х/б тряпочкой (бумажной салфеткой, ватным тампоном и т.п.) стираются излишки смывки с поверхности. Салфетку можно намочить слегка водой. В особо сложных местах можно смывать уайтспиритом. В общем, обычная смывка. Только качественная.

----------


## Александр II

"птичку жалко.." (с)  
Шутка. 
Слежу за процессом, очень хочется посмотреть на готовый. Хорошая модель получается.

------------
Александр.

----------


## MAX

Спасибо за поддержку.
Продолжаю повествование. :Wink:  Смывка, вроде, закончилась. Два дня только и делал, что оттирал. Перевел кучу ватных дисков и салфеток. Поверх смывки тонкий фильтр из жтдкой светло-серой краски. Для выравнивания поверхности. Ну и попутно несколько деталей в окончательном, покрашенном и оттонированом, виде.

----------


## MAX

После смывки не удержался и попробовал сделать "закопченую" шайбу киля. Как-то так.

----------


## Kasatka

получается просто здорово! 5 баллов! =)

----------


## RUSAVIA

Модель получается СУПЕР!
Но на мой взгляд закопченность двигателей маловата. Установленные на Бе-12 двигатели АИ-20 имеют сравнительно плохое уплотнение переднего подшипника, поэтому в тракт компрессора попадают частицы масла, а оттуда - в клапаны перепука воздуха и клапаны отбора воздуха на кондиционирование (поэтому пассажиры Ан-10 жаловались на "нечистый" воздух в салоне :Smile: ). из КПВ воздух с маслом попадает в подкапотное пространство, а оттуда "высасывается" набегающим потоком в атмосферу, образуя на капотах двигателя следы не то нагара не то подкопченного масла. Для подтверждения не нашлось фото Бе-12, но есть фото Ан-12го:

----------


## Kasatka

я думаю, что имитация нагара еще впереди. Я лично такие вещи оставляю чуть ли напоследок. Думаю, что и Макс собирался это сделать =)
за объяснение, почему это происходит, большое спасибо =)

----------


## Nazar

Да , с закопченностью у Бе-12 все в порядке  :Smile: , так что я то-же уверен что Максим над этим элементом еще поработает

----------


## vomit airways

MAX
Уверен, что своей покраской Вы превзойдете возможности 72-го масштаба. Это видно уже сейчас. Жму руку!

Для разнообразия - самый чистый "хвост".
Кстати, а в ИТЭ сказано:
 "...После взлета самолета с воды и посадки на воду, а так же при наличии грязи и пыли обмыть самолет пресной водой.Необходимо удалять копоть с наружной поверхности самолета и с кронштейнов навески рулей..."

А далее идет "порядок обмывки самолета"(!) - дурдом...

----------


## vomit airways

> А можно поподробнее об косяках в чертежах? Очень интересно


Как раз давно хотел с Вами познакомиться!
 Готовится монография с подробнейшим чертежом 1/48 и частично 1/32. Результат многолетнего труда по переработке полного комплекта технической информации по планеру Бе-12, и, конечно, пристального изучения непосредственно матчасти.
 Так что пока босс кулаком стукнет, может и монография выйдет. :Smile: 
 Правда, как теперь все пойдет, даже не загадываем... :Frown: 

 А так, 1/72 масштаб, конечно не для Бе-12. Машина уникальна по насыщенности деталями, грубости и сложности. Есть отдельные схемы швартовых и буксировочных узлов -рымов,утков,траповых скоб, гнезд креплений...; схема сливных и дренажных отверстий(45) и устройств; схема оклейки отдельных швов (специальной капроновой лентой) и т.д. и т.п...
 И в реализации всего этого - суть, неповторимость и фишка Бе-12, как модели!

 А ели добавить еще спецкатера (катер 1382) для работ на воде и буксировки...?
 Или торпеды и открытый "донный грузолюк"?

 Делает же Амодел девайсы - буран, КСы всякие...

 Так что отсутствие до сих пор на рынке приличной модели Бе-12 в приличном масштабе 1/48, а лучше 1/32, наверное, маркетинговый просчет. :Wink: 

 Пишите, если что :Cool: 

 Кстати, разве это не Ваша "мастерка"?

----------


## RUSAVIA

Мне как любителю 72-го масштаба, очень хотелось бы поставить такой АППАРАТ рядом с Ан-12 или Ан-26, да я думаю, не только мне, машина-то ведь эпохальная.

----------


## MAX

Ребята, спасибо за поддержку!
Конечно, двигатели еще будут коптиться. Все еще впереди. Фотки есть, так что будет все нормально. Тут даже такая вещь будет учитываться, как не одинаковое "копчение" шайб оперения слева и справа. :Smile:  Одним словрм, тонировка в самом начале.
Отдельно спасибо за пояснения по мат. части и фото.

----------


## MAX

И так, продолжим. Потихоньку тонирую закопчености, подтеки, грязь и прочие побежалости. Вот что получается. Еще можно почти все подтереть и подмазать.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Просто отлично! Супер! ))

----------


## MAX

Дмитрий, спасибо!
Тут приходится делать тонировку по кусочкам. Сначала одна консоль, потом другая. И сразу покрывать лаком. Иначе держать модель не за что. Пигменты от пальцев стираются и пачкают где не надо. 
Подождем, что еще народ скажет. Может, кому то и не очень понравится. Лаком еще эту консоль не покрывал. Есть шанс подправить если что. Будем набирать статистику. :Biggrin:

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Максим, какая статистика!
Ее может испортить скажем так..ээ.. неадекватный коллега. Степень закопченности - самое "то", судя по известным фото "Чайки".
Не перестаю неприлично пускать слюни и думать о ТАКОЙ модели (со всеми доработками на ЭТОЙ) в 48-м... 
Хоть, в десятый раз..., не сторонник я выделения кроя, но просто очень красиво!

----------


## А-Макетчик

> Так что отсутствие до сих пор на рынке приличной модели Бе-12 в приличном масштабе 1/48, а лучше 1/32, наверное, маркетинговый просчет.
> 
>  Пишите, если что
> 
>  Кстати, разве это не Ваша "мастерка"?


Да и отсутствие в 1\72 тоже не есть хорошо,только тут уж так сложилось... модель немаленькая, даже в ЛНД вложить в неё средств прийдётся, скажем так заметно.А тут "Трумпетер"... кто его знает чего они там себе замышляют, тем более что для Китайцев Бе-12 это и "их" самолёт.Так что стрёмно, да и времена сейчас тоже, странные и непонятные.Но если вдруг дойдёт до дела, то спасибо, буду знать к кому обращаться.А "мастерка", не моя.С Бе-12 дела ещё не имел совсем.

----------


## RUSAVIA

Ну а мы тем времем будем ждать. Лично я возьму только Бе-12 от А-модел, так как считаю модели Трумпетера, мягко говоря, игрушками, Ту-160, например, признаю только А-модел.

----------


## Nazar

> у-160, например, признаю только А-модел.


Ну и зря  :Smile:  ( относительно именно к Ту-160 )

----------


## vomit airways

> Есть шанс подправить если что


Сверху на Бе-12 почти все стыки обшивки (и клеп вдоль них) по крылу, центроплану, оперению, а так же по стыкам остекления кабин оклеены специальной капроновой лентой.
Как это выглядит видно на первом фото. 

Это было на всех машинах(повторяю - сверху), так как ИТЭ предписывало следить за сохранностью оклейки и заменять в случае повреждения, регламентных работ, а так же после каждых 2-ух лет эксплуатации.

Получается, что на модели вся внутренняя расшивка сверху по крыльям, центроплану и стабилизатору должна быть зашпаклевана, заполирована и по ее линиям проклеены, например, тонкие полоски сигаретной бумаги, рельеф которых "отобьется" грунтом и покраской. Или другой какой способ (не силен в этом).

На НЕлетных экземплярах оклейка разрушается, стыки и клепка начинают проступать, а в местах отслоения видны полностью. Как это выглядит - на фото 2.

Ой..., зря я это сказал  :Redface:

----------


## Nazar

> Сверху на Бе-12 почти все стыки обшивки (и клеп вдоль них) по крылу, центроплану, оперению, а так же по стыкам остекления кабин оклеены специальной капроновой лентой.
> Как это выглядит видно на первом фото. 
> 
> Это было на всех машинах(повторяю - сверху), так как ИТЭ предписывало следить за сохранностью оклейки и заменять в случае повреждения, регламентных работ, а так же после каждых 2-ух лет эксплуатации.


Как сказал один незабвенный переводчик фильмов , устами не менее незабвенной Сары Конор (Терминатор-2 в гоблиновской озвучке ) - это выгон , про то что это было на всех машинах , про то что это было обязательно к исполнению и так далее , ИТЭ приписывает много чего и большинство из этого не приводится к исполнению , тем более это относится к "российскому" времени , а Максим делал модель именно этого периода . Скажу честно , я слышал про эту ленту и даже ее видел , когда работал в соседнем полку , то-же самое лепили и на Ил-38 и на Ан-12 , но занимались этим крайне редко. В частности по Бе-12 , я могу показать десятки ( если не сотни ) , фотографий , различных машин и летавших на момент съемки и машины отстоявшей около пары лет после вывода "на пенсию" , нет даже следов от этой ленты , никаких следов , ни на остеклении , ни тем более на швах верхних поверхностей. 
Так что утверждение что это было нормой и иначе нельзя , ну совсем не корректно.

----------


## vomit airways

Вообще-то, оклееные они шли прямо из Таганрога. Есть документация.
Тогда, по логике, "ваши" самолеты с какой-то целью тут же обдирались :Wink: 




> В частности по Бе-12 , я могу показать десятки ( если не сотни ) , фотографий , различных машин .... нет даже следов от этой ленты


Сотни не надо - достаточно одно одинаковое "контрольное" место по центроплану хотя бы на десятке машин.

----------


## 4294 ВП

Mах, Бешка получается отлично.Сам давно о такой мечтаю, но никак не найду. Единственно, пара вопросов: не увидел контейнер ОМАБ под левой консолью и не нашёл антенны радиовысотомера под консолями стабилизатора. А шайбы действительно должны быть почти чёрные, поверь ех-праваку Бе-12. В остальном-респект!

----------


## Nazar

> Вообще-то, оклееные они шли прямо из Таганрога. Есть документация.
> Тогда, по логике, "ваши" самолеты с какой-то целью тут же обдирались
> Сотни не надо - достаточно одно одинаковое "контрольное" место по центроплану хотя бы на десятке машин.


Да я не спорю что они шли из Таганрога оклееные , и то что самолеты специально обдирали , из моей логики ну никак не следует ,  :Smile: , а из слов следует , что после того как эта лента , в процессе эксплуатации , обдиралась сама , у нас на Севере ее не востанавливали, а что становится с машиной за десятилетия эксплуатации Вам объяснять не надо.
Я не вижу даже остатков от этой ленты , ни на центроплане , ни на остеклении , но не отрицаю что когда-то она там была.

----------


## vomit airways

> Я не вижу даже остатков от этой ленты , ни на центроплане , ни на остеклении


Удивительно, но Ваши фото, как раз и подтверждают обратное!

На фото кабины штурмана лента сохранилась в первозданном заводском виде, что большая редкость! Не видно даже намеков на соединительные винты и клепку между окошками. По стрклке "2" лента несколько усохлась и винты еще только начинают проступать, и это на уже отслужившей машине!
На фото центроплана по стрелкам как раз отчетливо видны следы отодранной ленты.
Кстати, это фото всего лишь одной, давно не эксплуатирующейся машины. И те в мою пользу :Biggrin:  
Где еще "десятки" других с напрочь отсутствующей лентой?

Вы не видите очевидного, а упрекаете меня в "выгоне". Некорректно!

to MAX:
Деталь весьма очевидная и специфичная (только на Бе-12) Доработать на данном этапе легко, а модель здорово оживила бы.
Недостатки расшивки скрываются, а копийность увеличивается ! :Smile: 
Могу отсканить подробную схему из сопроводительной документации от КБ.

----------


## Nazar

хорошо с остеклением согласен - присутствует , но неужели Вы думаете , что кто-то специально отрывает эту пленку после того как самолет выводится из эксплуатации ? Или на не летающей машине процесс изнашивания этой ленты идет более интенсивно чем на летающей?

----------


## MAX

Коллеги, большое спасибо!
Все хорошо, но киперную ленту, да под слоем краски и герметика, сделать в 72-ом! Я, конечно знаю людей, которые смогли бы это сделать, но я не из их числа. :Biggrin:  Да и, по моему глубокому убеждению, этого (вернее таких тонкостей) делать не стоит. Воперовых - не оценят. А во вторых - не поймут. Сразу возникнет вопрос - А где половина расшивки? А еще, на мой взгляд, в итоге, такие тонкости конструкции будут смотреться как неаккуратная покраска. Не более того. Замучаешься всем объяснять, что это так задумано.  :Wink:  Потом 72-ой масштаб - это сплошная условность, если честно. Соблюсти разумный компромис между всеми видимыми и не видимыми деталями, вот что главное. Но за технические подробности конструкции - огромное спасибо.

----------


## MAX

> Mах, Бешка получается отлично.Сам давно о такой мечтаю, но никак не найду. Единственно, пара вопросов: не увидел контейнер ОМАБ под левой консолью и не нашёл антенны радиовысотомера под консолями стабилизатора. А шайбы действительно должны быть почти чёрные, поверь ех-праваку Бе-12. В остальном-респект!


Спасибо!
Контейнер, пока, лежит отдельно (покрашен и оттонирован). Приклею в самом конце. Антенны радиовысотометра, конечно будут (я про них знаю и помню). Там еще будут датчики у кабины, дворники и антенны ответчиков "свой - чужой". Пока окончательно сделана только одна консоль (покрашена, оттонирована и покрыта лаком).
А к Вам, как бывшему пилоту Бе-12, пара вопросов. Вы, случайно, не в этом полку летали (на Черном море)? Может знаете пилотов этой машины? Было бы очень здорово связаться с пилотами (или техниками) этого бота. Задать им пару вопросов. :Smile:

----------


## vomit airways

> нет даже следов от этой ленты , никаких следов , ни на остеклении , ни тем более на швах верхних поверхностей.


читаем далее...




> хорошо с остеклением согласен - присутствует


однако, как быстро меняется безаппеляционное мнение...




> но неужели Вы думаете , что кто-то специально отрывает эту пленку после того как самолет выводится из эксплуатации ? Или на не летающей машине процесс изнашивания этой ленты идет более интенсивно чем на летающей?


Это, как раз, следует из Ваших, вышеприведенных утверждений.

Исключительно ради истины, а так же специально для Сары Коннор :Smile: , еще добавлю очевидное -

Нетрудно заметить, что оклеивались верхние съемные негерметичные панели центроплана и крыла, так как именно эти негерметичные стыки были наиболее уязвимы и открывали доступ для коррозии в условиях разъедающей морской среды, особенно для самолетов эксплуатировавшихся с воды.
На нелетающей машине эти панели были вскрыты для доступа и, возможно, снятия каких-то агрегатов, после чего оклейка, естественно, за ненадобностью не была восстановлена. Не исключено так же, что на некоторых еще эксплуатировавшихся машинах оклейка так же не восстанавливалась, или частично. Это уже вопрос отношения к ИТЭ в данном конкретном случае и в конкретной части. Но следы её все равно видны в виде сколов краски и открытого шва. 
Остекление на машине с Вашего фото не снимали - оклейка не тронута.

to MAX:
На счет модели - хотел, как лучше. Вы спрашивали инфу по виду сверху - я выложил, что знаю. А в моделистских тонкостях я не силен.

----------


## MAX

Ну, вот, тонировка закончилась. Все задуто полуматовым лаком. Маски с остекления сняты. По всем иллюминаторам и фонарям прошелся тамиевским лаком Х-22 для пущей блестючести остекления. Теперь можно заняться подкраской мелких деталей и мелочевкой - недостающими антеннами, шасси и пр.

----------


## MAX

Еще несколько фото.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Окраска и тонировка получилась просто выше всяких похвал... супер )))

----------


## MAX

Дмитрий, спасибо! Но это еще не все на сегодня. :Biggrin: 
Он стоит! Стоит на своих троих! Сам, без всякой поддержки. Ура, товарищи! :Eek:

----------


## Д.Срибный

Давай уже добавляй винты и будем хвалить все сразу )))))

----------


## Kasatka

Великолепно! Просто здорово!
Макс - молодчина =)

(немного красные приглуши на колесах)

----------


## Pit

(шёпотом) Позволю себе немного критики. (Ай! не бейте все сразу  :Redface: )
Немного смутила белая окантовка красных маркеров на колёсах. Так в самом деле было? У нас обычно просто наносили мазок красной краски, без белой подложки.  И в связи с этим, как правильно заметил Kasatka, они выгледяли не столь яркими.
Правда дело было на гражданских ВС.

----------


## bogdan

Приветствую!



> (шёпотом) Позволю себе немного критики. (Ай! не бейте все сразу )
> Немного смутила белая окантовка красных маркеров на колёсах. Так в самом деле было? У нас обычно просто наносили мазок красной краски, без белой подложки. И в связи с этим, как правильно заметил Kasatka, они выгледяли не столь яркими.
> Правда дело было на гражданских ВС.


Так все зависит от конкретного борта -если есть фото с такими метками, то почему бы и нет? Бывают и метки с окантовкой , и без,и размера устрашающего, а яркость зависит от того, когда их обновляли на колесах, как правило это делают после замены шины или контрольного осмотра ЛА, (это когда пишут в ЖПС " обновить метки на колесах"). все зависит от фантазии  и радивости техника.

2 МАХ - замечательно смотрится, особенно кили загаженные - характерно для Бе-12.

----------


## KAJUK

> (шёпотом) Позволю себе немного критики. (Ай! не бейте все сразу )
> Немного смутила белая окантовка красных маркеров на колёсах. Так в самом деле было? У нас обычно просто наносили мазок красной краски, без белой подложки.  И в связи с этим, как правильно заметил Kasatka, они выгледяли не столь яркими.
> Правда дело было на гражданских ВС.


И чуть колеса "приспустить"бы,а?......
А.К.

----------


## MAX

Коллеги, спасибо!
Метки проворота покрышки такие двухцветные и были на этой машине. Есть фото. Сами колесья, конечно, будут еще подпачканы (и хвостовое тоже). Они пока просто одеты на оси и не приклеены.
А вот "придавить" колесики, вряд ли получится. Они резиновые и, как оказалось, хрупкие. Одна покрышка у меня просто лопнула при неосторожном движении. Единственное, что можно попробовать - это просто срезать часть колеса снизу. Но будет ли это правильно - большой вопрос.
Еще раз спасибо.

----------


## MAX

Вопрос знатокам.
Очередь дошла до винтов. Как выглядят винты в оригинале? Судя по фото коки винтов и сами винты красились в цвет самолета, но со временем краска с них сильно обтиралась и из под основного серого цвета становилось видно (и хорошо видно) аллюминий. Так?
И второй вопрос. На кромках лопостей есть аньтиобледенительные элементы. Вид они имеют достаточно интересный. Как лучше воспроизвести эти детали в 72-ом масштабе? Может кто делал уже такие штуки?

----------


## kbv

Здравствуйте Максим!
По поводу элементов ПОС возникла следующая мысль.
1. Накрашиваете на лопасть серебристый фрагмент (ну это как всегда).
2. В графическом редакторе делаете развертку той части ПОС, которая черного цвета.
3. Печатаете деку.
4. переносите на накрашенный серебристый фрагмент лопасти и дальше по технологии...
P.S. Сам деки не изготавливал. Но теоретически, такой метод реален (ведь делаюь люди читаемую техничку в 72-ом).

----------


## MAX

Спасибо.
Все хорошо, только печатать мне не на чем. :Frown:  Я склоняюсь к такому способу. Из черной декали нарезать тонких полосок и сделать из них широкий продольный элемент ПОС. А потом тонкой кистью накрасить тонкие поперечные полоски. Как-то так.

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

Я ,черное поле аэром надувал в нужный размер,за тем накладывал кусочки тоненькой лески на клеевой слой тамиевской ленты,подрезал,чтоб ровно торчали,переворачивал ленту и приклеивал ,так,чтоб леска выступала на нужную длинну на черном поле,затем маскировал оставшийся кусок черного поля( где полосок быть не должно) ,в корешок лески со стороны ленты садил по маленькой капельке клея пва (чтоб иммитировать закругления,масколом не получилось,слишком большие кляксы получались),за тем строго перпендикулярно ,на малом давлении ,за несколько проходов,жирненько серебряночкой.
Но......ламелек делал меньше чем на прототипе,уж больно долго и нудно это.

----------


## kbv

Ну если вы графику одолеете, то это не проблема. На сколько я понял из всего прочитанного, это можно сделать практически на любом лазернике. Ну а с  вашим кругом знакомств это вообще решаемо :Tongue:  (даже "смолу" вам люди делали). Но всё выше сказанное выполнимо при условии технической реализации предложенного мною способа а также вашего выбора технологии.

----------


## MAX

Холст нитрой по полиуритановой смоле. Начало века. Автор, в принципе, известен. :Biggrin: 
Это, конечно не окончательный вариант, но 99% готовности.

----------


## MAX

Еще пара фото.

----------


## Kasatka

Первая фотка в крайнем посте вообще жесть! =)

----------


## 4294 ВП

извини, дружище. нет 317 САП на Камчатке.Подсказал бы, Макс, где в столице сей аппарат можно достать.С покупкой через ИНет не в ладах.Фотки мож сгодятся.

----------


## MAX

> извини, дружище. нет 317 САП на Камчатке.Подсказал бы, Макс, где в столице сей аппарат можно достать.С покупкой через ИНет не в ладах.Фотки мож сгодятся.


Спасибо. Да, Камчатка далеко. В Москве этот аппарат видел только один раз. У Лейб-компании. Я его и купил сразу. Больше не встречал. Можно попробовать два варианта преобретения этой модели в столице. Первое - это через Яромира. Нашего чешского друга, который торгует на клубе и принимает заказы. И второе - попробовать через магазин "Паравоз". Там тоже бывают оказии. Можно подсуетится.
Или писать чехам напрямую. Я, прошлой осенью, пообщался с ребятами с этой фирмы на выставке в Праге. Вполне адекватные. Тоже можно попробовать.
Но стоит эта моделька, даже у чехов, не по детски. Минимум 100 зеленых придеться готовить. Может А-Модел стоит подождать?

----------


## Камчадал

> Но стоит эта моделька, даже у чехов, не по детски. Минимум 100 зеленых придеться готовить. Может А-Модел стоит подождать?


К сожалению, цены поменялись в большую сторону. Я под воздействием этой темы купил такой кит около месяца назад. Раньше он стоил $140 а сейчас $170, вот такой расклад. Нашел только на http://www.coopersmodels.com/catalog...35/2018194.htm, правда пришлось подождать пока придет свежая партия от Чехов.
С Амоделом дело непростое, а вот Трубач заявил в этом году Бе-6 (для любителей морской тематики) и стоить он будет не дороже полтинника (я так думаю!).

----------


## Волконовский Александр

Максим, поздравляю с ещё одной великолепной работой!

----------


## kbv

МАХ!
Очень здорово! Выглядит как живой! Таки не зря откладывали работу до прихода вдохновения. :Wink:  Уж пришло так пришло... 
Ну и как всегда "ложка дёгтя". Опять Вы задрали планку мастерства на недосягаемый уровень! :Biggrin:  Учишься у Вас учишься а Вы всё дальше и дальше... :Eek:  Вобщем, спасибо за очередной урок.
И по традиции вопрос. Какова же всё-таки технология выполнения ПОС винтов?

----------


## MAX

Спасибо!
Технология ПОС, как и предпологал. Продольный (широкий) контур сделал декалью (нарезал старую декаль на полоски 1мм). А поперечные тоненькие, как мог, рисовал кистью (очень тонкой, буквально в три волоска) черной краской. Из далека вроде ничего. :Rolleyes: 
Сегодня, специально для этой модели, прикупил большой лист серого картона. Так что попробую теперь снять по нормальному, а не на двухцветном фоне.

----------


## MAX

За пару часов сварганил вот такую подставку из оргстекла. Теперь стойки шасси точно не прогнутся. Завтра ее отполирую и модель можно считать законченной.
Теперь вот думаю, какой новый проэкт замутить.

----------


## Александр (АС)

> Теперь вот думаю, какой новый проэкт замутить.


Что-нибудь из Второй мировой, однозначно!:)

----------


## RUSAVIA

Спасибо за очередную хорошую модель послевоенных "Красных звезд"!!!
Хотелось бы в Вашем исполнении увидеть Як-38, модель от А-модел непростая и прототип очень интересный!

----------


## Камчадал

> Теперь вот думаю, какой новый проэкт замутить.


 А как на счет "хранцузкого ответа" - Breguet Atlantic от Revell или Mach2? Размер очень близкий к Бе-12, ровестник, да и специфика таже. Есть из чего выбрать и в оформлении - скандинавы, немцы, французы, итальянцы... А то ведь было время за нашим "Киевом" шпионил!

----------


## MAX

Спасибо!
Да, вроде уже договорились, что будет дальше. Китайский J-8II от трумпетера. Простенько и не напрягаясь. :Smile: 
А Атлантик давно лежит у меня (Ревел). Ждет своего часа. Делать буду, конечно, француза. Пока собираю на него фото. А еще в закромах есть Ализе. :Wink:

----------


## Камчадал

> Спасибо!
> А Атлантик давно лежит у меня (Ревел). Ждет своего часа. Делать буду, конечно, француза. Пока собираю на него фото. А еще в закромах есть Ализе.


Тему Атлантика поддержу с удовольствием, вот только Ильюшку(18) продвину до отделочной стадии. У меня, правда, не Revel а Mach2 - что потребует серьезной отдачи. А так, конечно Француз, ну не кресты же на нем рисовать!

----------


## Александр II

> Еще пара фото.


Модель класс!!!

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Kasatka

Макс, увидишь Лешу Неомега передай ему плиз что я жутко недоволен Гордоном из неомега-резин.ком. Я свой заказ не могу получить уже три недели. 
=) сорри за оффтоп =)

----------


## MAX

Передам.  :Smile: 
Странно, он посылки регулярно получает.  :Confused:  А ты к нему в магазин сьезди. Он там, вроде недалеко где-то.

----------


## Kasatka

> Передам. 
> Странно, он посылки регулярно получает.  А ты к нему в магазин сьезди. Он там, вроде недалеко где-то.


на самом деле далеко.. 99 миль =) это 1/6 Англии =)

----------


## boroda

Ну и проблемы у вас... 160 км проехать... я каждые выходные к родителям мотаюсь. Полтора часа - и на месте. 
*МАХ*, модель просто обалденная... Следил за сборкой и почти не дышал - такую красоту сделать...

----------


## Kasatka

> Ну и проблемы у вас... 160 км проехать... я каждые выходные к родителям мотаюсь. Полтора часа - и на месте. 
> *МАХ*, модель просто обалденная... Следил за сборкой и почти не дышал - такую красоту сделать...


Да кто ж сказал, что проблемы! =) масштабы другие =)

----------


## MAX

Вот и окончание процесса, которому Вы все были свидетелями.

----------


## MAX

Продолжим.

----------


## MAX

И еще пяток.

----------


## MAX

Ну и последняя парочка фото.

----------


## Kasatka

Макс, Браво!

сборка, внимание к деталям, окраска, тонировка все это просто на самом высоком уровне! Молодчина! Великолепная модель получилась! очень красивый самолет! =)

----------


## Nazar

Нервно курю в стороне и жду когда придет мой Ил-38. Они здорово бы рядом смотрелись.

----------


## Serega

Макс - это пять! Нет, даже двадцать! :-)

суперпокраска! Но вот что я поразился - насколько круто схватили эти ребята (производитель) - форму и озраз этого непростого самоля. Ну и твое мастерство конечно - эт само собой.

Вот пример того, когда на отличный фундамент накладывается мастерство.

----------


## Антоха

Даааа... сила! МАХ ты лучший! я хоть и не фанат Бешек, но тут ты и меня заставил смотреть не отрываясь и восхищаться проделанной работой, а главное конечным результатом!!! БРАВО!


З.Ы.: ну почему нет нормальной модели МиГ-29!!?? все или перепиливать надо до основания (как было с тем 29-м бортом что ты строил) или сразу выбрасывать...  :Mad:

----------


## Carrey

> З.Ы.: ну почему нет нормальной модели МиГ-29!!?? все или перепиливать надо до основания (как было с тем 29-м бортом что ты строил) или сразу выбрасывать...


Эмка и корабелка от Трумпа в 1/32, по-моему, очень неплохи.

Максим, будет ли фото Вашего Бе-12 на весь разворот в свежем М-Хобби? Хотелось бы на стенку повесить.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Очень здорово! Окраска и тонировка убили...наповал...и дуэлей не надо...))

----------


## Serega

> Эмка и корабелка от Трумпа в 1/32, по-моему, очень неплохи.


 - вот хоть ты не издевайся  :Biggrin:

----------


## Dmitri

> Но вот что я поразился - *насколько круто схватили эти ребята (производитель) - форму и озраз этого непростого самоля*. Ну и твое мастерство конечно - эт само собой


Один в один!! Меня именно та же самая мысль посетила! Очень (!) сложная модель для изготовления! Эта вещь чехам определённо удалась! Ну и Макс проделал _фантастическую_ работу!

----------


## Scale-Master

А где такой агрегат купить можно?

----------


## ROMANOFF

спасибо !!! класс !!! обслуживал  28 борт (в данный момент стоит на вооружении МА ЧФ РФ аэр.Кача)был техником именно этого самолета вот немного видео(другой борт этой же АЭ)
http://www.avsim.su/f/s-zemli-99/be-...ion=viewonline

----------


## MAX

Очень рад!
Очень приятно такое слышать от человека, непосредственно "щупавшего" данный борт. Очень ценю Ваше мнение о модели.
Чесно, похоже? :Redface:

----------


## ROMANOFF

> Очень рад!
> Очень приятно такое слышать от человека, непосредственно "щупавшего" данный борт. Очень ценю Ваше мнение о модели.
> Чесно, похоже?


Конечно похоже,очень даже супер!!! есть маленькие неточности но это мелочи ваша авиамодель копия класс !!!!!!!! спасибо вам с ув.Морская Авиация ЧФ РФ

----------


## LeChatGris

Уважаемые моделисты!
Уж простите новичка...
Нужны НОРМАЛЬНЫЕ чертежы БЕ-12 (для бумажной модели).
То что нашел - дерь... Перекачал "PDF" в "DWG", ни в какие ворота...
В теме были ссылки на чертежи от ... и чертежи от ...
Мужики, хочется модель 1:33...

----------


## An-Z

Искать вам надо журнал Авиация и Время  1997 03, в нём была монография о Бе-12 с вкладкой бумажных чертежей от них и плясать..

----------


## fsl

> спасибо !!! класс !!! обслуживал  28 борт (в данный момент стоит на вооружении МА ЧФ РФ аэр.Кача)был техником именно этого самолета вот немного видео(другой борт этой же АЭ)
> http://www.avsim.su/f/s-zemli-99/be-...ion=viewonline


Очень смахивает на козла с грамотным исправлением  в виде ухода.Копоть пошла после подскока,да и плановый уход с этой высоты маловероятен,Бе кстати очень склонен к козлению и строг на посадке.

----------


## ksrg

> Искать вам надо журнал Авиация и Время  1997 03, в нём была монография о Бе-12 с вкладкой бумажных чертежей от них и плясать..


Ссылки на этот журнал
http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/4441843 http://uploadbox.com/files/532bee200c

----------

